# Vintage flashlight (1970s)identification?



## birdie15 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all, new to the forums here and hoping someone can help me to identify a vintage flashlight I'm trying to locate.

I'm looking for the lantern style light in these pics. It dates back to early 1970s, but I don't know the make and model. Very greatful for any info :twothumbs




[/IMG]



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## bright star (Apr 3, 2015)

:welcome:sorry I don't recognize it looks like something from the department store circa 1970


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 3, 2015)

If you are talking about the yellow light? It is a Eveready. 

Found a link:
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eveready-Flashlight-112-Red-All-American-Lantern-6V-1969


----------



## snakebite (Jun 1, 2015)

no its the yellow version of this one.
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eveready-Flashlight-3112-Black-Commander-Rechargeable-Lantern-1969


----------

